# Newbie, To This Forum and Horses.



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

welcome  
you´ll sure learn a lot here, i know i have


----------



## JimiMac (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, Sissimut.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF Jimi, I re-started riding again at around that age. A little different than riding a motorcycle :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  That is cool you ride motorcycles; & now you have a horse too, congrats!! 
Horses are such great animals, I bet your horse is adorable; what breed & color is it?


----------



## JimiMac (Jan 26, 2008)

He's a Shire cross, and he's bay.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I am new myself too, and I have already learned so much from everyone.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! If you need any help at all, just PM me. :wink: 

Enjoy this forum, it really is the best.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HEY JIMI! welcome to the greatest HF ever! lol i have LEARNED so much from here....have fun chatting and dont be afraid to ask even the tiniest of questions :wink: 

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya  
welcome

there is plenty to learn on here you just need to ask


----------



## JimiMac (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank You all for the kind welcome, it's very appreciated.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding a horse is MUCH more enjoyable than riding a motorcycle  Welcome to the forum, I know you'll get alot of useful information here, everyone is very friendly.

Can't wait for pictures eitherrr! Shire cross...sounds beautiful.


----------



## JimiMac (Jan 26, 2008)

Pics are posted.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey jimi where are they?


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

free_sprtd said:


> hey jimi where are they?


I think I saw them in the pictures section


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ah yes, seen em already lol thanks! oops


----------

